# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  به برنامه ریزی ماز میشه اعتماد کرد؟ و یه سوال در مورد زیست1

## azem

سلام
به نظرتون میشه به این برنامه 90روزه ماز اعتماد کرد؟ اصن به درد میخوره؟! :Yahoo (7): 

سوال بعدی:
بیشتر بدانید های زیست1 لازمه خونده بشه؟ اخه بعضیا میگن چون تو مقدمه ذکر نکرده که نباید تو کنکور ازشون سوال بیاد باید خوندشون ولی بعید میدونم تو کنکور سابقه داشته باشه
 :Y (592):

----------


## dorsa20

با برنامه همون ازموناتون پیش برید هم مشکلی نداره که...بیشتر بدانید زیست یک رو ی روخونی کنید هر چند احتمالا اومدنش زیر 5%هست

----------


## Farhadmed96

هم نحوه خوندن زیست و هم نحوه وخت گذاشتنشبرا هیچ کنکوری از بین۵۸۰هزار نفر یکسان نیست!!!
باید تا اینموقع از سال متوجه شده باشی ک بازده و استعدادت تو زیست چطوره و چقد باید کجا وخت بزاری

----------


## azem

Up :Yahoo (1):

----------


## a999

برنامش بنظرمن خوب بود

----------


## دنیا99

برنامش یه کم سنگین نیس؟؟مثلا کسی که تازه استارت زده تو یه روز یه فصل شیمی و زیستو باهم بخونه سخته ازیه طرف فقط این2تا درس که نیستن فیزیک ریاضی و عمومیاهم هستن

----------


## a.ka

> برنامش پولیه؟؟؟


نه رایگانه

----------


## m.e.a

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط dorsa20


با برنامه همون ازموناتون پیش برید هم مشکلی نداره که...بیشتر بدانید زیست یک رو ی روخونی کنید هر چند احتمالا اومدنش زیر 5%هست




اصلا لازم نیس!
فک کنم توی حذفیات که سازمان سنجش میزاره به صراحت گفته بیشتر بدانید ها نیس

پ.ن:وقتمون رو روی چیز های واقعی توی این برهه از زمان بزاریم!_

----------


## ThinkeR

> برنامش پولیه؟؟؟


واسه کسایی که آزمون ماز شرکت میکنن رایگانه ولی واسه بقیه هزینه ای

----------


## ThinkeR

> 


چلا نالاحت!؟! :Yahoo (2): 
...
البته بستگی داره!بهتره با خودشون صحبت کنی!ممکنه کمتر کنن هزینه رو واست و یا کلا هزینه نگیرن ازت!

----------


## azem

> نه بابا .فقط میخواستم برنامشو ببینم. آخه یکی گفت رایگانه .
> و شما گفتی نیس.
> واسه همین خورد توو ذوقم


زیست و شیمیش رو فک کنم رایگان گذاشته
بهتریناش هم همین دو درسه ، بقیه درساش مزخرفه
من کاملشو دارم به جز زیست شیمی به درد نمیخوره

----------


## a.ka

> میشه لینکش رو بذارید؟؟


ثبت نام کنکوری ها

----------


## yasintabriz

کتاب چی بخونم ؟ ماز
آزمون کجا برم؟ ماز
برنامه رو چیکار کنم؟ ماز
کلاس چی؟ ماز
جزوه کیو بخونم ؟ ماز
چه خاکی تو سرم بریزم؟ ماز
تلفن: ۶۹۸۵-۰۲۱
 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## parnia-sh

> کتاب چی بخونم ؟ ماز
> آزمون کجا برم؟ ماز
> برنامه رو چیکار کنم؟ ماز
> کلاس چی؟ ماز
> جزوه کیو بخونم ؟ ماز
> چه خاکی تو سرم بریزم؟ ماز
> تلفن: ۶۹۸۵-۰۲۱



 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): واییی

----------


## a.ka

> کتاب چی بخونم ؟ ماز
> آزمون کجا برم؟ ماز
> برنامه رو چیکار کنم؟ ماز
> کلاس چی؟ ماز
> جزوه کیو بخونم ؟ ماز
> چه خاکی تو سرم بریزم؟ ماز
> تلفن: ۶۹۸۵-۰۲۱


تلفنش   :Yahoo (20):   :Yahoo (20):   :Yahoo (20):

----------


## eskalis

> سلام
> به نظرتون میشه به این برنامه 90روزه ماز اعتماد کرد؟ اصن به درد میخوره؟!
> 
> سوال بعدی:
> بیشتر بدانید های زیست1 لازمه خونده بشه؟ اخه بعضیا میگن چون تو مقدمه ذکر نکرده که نباید تو کنکور ازشون سوال بیاد باید خوندشون ولی بعید میدونم تو کنکور سابقه داشته باشه


هرکی روی کمون خودش اتیش میریزه!!!!

----------


## azem

سلام مجدد
بالاخره تکلیف چی شد :Yahoo (113): 
این برنامه های آماده بهتره یا این که طبق آزمون کانون خودمون برنامه بریزیم؟

----------


## azem

سلام مجدد
بالاخره تکلیف چی شد
این برنامه های آماده بهتره یا این که طبق آزمون کانون خودمون برنامه بریزیم؟

----------


## elmira_tzf

لدفن برنامه خودتون بریزین تو رو خداااا برنامه خودتون بریزین اشتباهای ما رو تکرار نکنینننن،این  برنامه ها انعطاف نداااارهههه

فرستاده شده از WTAB704-Bِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## uouo

> لدفن برنامه خودتون بریزین تو رو خداااا برنامه خودتون بریزین اشتباهای ما رو تکرار نکنینننن،این  برنامه ها انعطاف نداااارهههه
> 
> فرستاده شده از WTAB704-Bِ من با Tapatalk




شوما با چ برنامه ای رفتین؟

----------

